# Ginger the Golden



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I just wanted to post about my past golden that our family owned. 

Ginger was an amazing dog, the best we've ever had. She was our family's first golden and made me fall in love with the breed. I can remember the day we brought her home and how excited I was. I was only in 5th grade at the time and I can remember sitting in gym class being so excited to meet her. We got her from Marygold Pines in WV and she was great with us! We went to visit the litter at least twice and she picked the perfect pup for us!

The only thing I wish was different was that we had more time with her. We lost her at the very young age of 5 to lymphoma/lymes disease (she was diagnosed with both at the same time so we aren't entirely sure what caused her downfall.) We woke up one morning and she had a very swollen back leg. We took her to the vet that day and they diagnosed her with cancer and lymes. We then took the night to decide what was best and while I was at school the next day my parents had decided to put her down while she was still herself. It was a hard time for me and I cried for days. I was a sophomore in high school and I never thought life would get better. This was January 3, 2006

It was a hard month and my mom was very lonely without a dog in the house. She wanted to get another dog to fill the gap but I really wasn't ready. I was against getting another dog until I wasn't as depressed. She went ahead and decided on a lab and we went to pick her up not even a month since we lost Ginger. While at the breeder, we also picked up another female lab puppy that still didn't have anyone interested in her. Once I saw these two beautiful pups, it helped a little, but I still cried at nights because I didn't want these guys to fill the gap in my heart I had for Ginger.

It's been 5 years since we lost her and I still miss her everyday. I will never get over her loss. Finally, I myself am ready to get my own dog, and not just another family dog (the two labs we have are 5 years old and doing well!). I found my breeder, Delmarva, and I am going up to pay a visit this weekend with my mom and sisters. I cannot wait to welcome a second golden in my life!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

What a great story! One of the goldens that made me fell for the breed was also called Ginger. She belonged to a family I got to know in college and she just passed last summer. She was a great dog!

Delmarva is a name I would go to if I were looking for another golden - good choice! Best of luck with your new puppy. Wishing you many years of happiness!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It is hard to get over the loss of a beloved golden. I hope you get the golden of your dreams to fill that hole in your heart.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. This is like..my story of Teddy...except I had a bit more time with him. We got him grade 5, he was my responsibility. And we just lost him this October...3 days after my 21st birthday. I've been depressed, still am. Its never easy to get over their loss and you never truly let go. I'm glad you're ready for another! Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Bogey's Mom-
Sorry to hear about the loss of Ginger the golden. Thank you! Sue has been wonderful thus far!

Oakley's Dad- It is so hard. I don't think I'll ever get over the loss of a dog no matter how many years has passed.

Musicgirl- I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your Teddy. I'm glad you had a few more years with him than I did, though!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ginger girl sounds like a wonderful golden and I know how the loss really sticks with you. My first golden was a rescued golden named Ben after me and my husband got married. He was covered in hotspots and we were told he couldnt bark. But I didnt care. That was the golden I wanted. When I said sit,give paw, lay he did it all. So we got the card and took it up front. He was only $20 as he was neutered already and took him home right away. Ben was the best dog and so loyal. He was tall and red. Unfortunately we only had him less then a year because he was already diabetes and kidney issues. We didnt realize it until he was in kidney failure. So we had to put him down. My husband had to leave within a week to go overseas for 6 months and when he got back that same day we found a golden being given away and adopted her at 6 months old. 

You are so lucky to be getting a golden from Delmarva, they have beautiful dogs. And I pray you have more then a dozens years with your baby. Cant wait to see the pictures of your sweetie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ginger*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Ginger-what a beautiful girl!
I know she is playing with my Smooch and Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge.
Please keep us posted about your visit to Delmarva and your new Golden.
Ginger would WANT you to LOVE AGAIN and Be Happy, so don't be afraid to open your heart.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Ginger ~ Godslove to you always.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone for your sweet comments about my girl.

BeauShel-I'm sorry about the loss of your first golden. He seems like a sweetheart and I wish you would have had him longer.

Karen- I will definitely keep you all updated with my pup. Thank you very much. I'm sure my Ginger is playing with your Smooch and Snobear

Sharlin-Thank you for the beautiful picture. I'll definitely be saving it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rainheart*

Ginger is just a gorgeous girl-what a sweet and beautiful face!
Please keep us all updated on your new pup!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll definitely keep you all up to date. The ultrasound is now next week instead of March 1st!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

When these goldens get into our hearts they wiggle their way in so deep they will never come out - and you will never forget them or replace them. It is a testament of the love that you had for Ginger that you have been able to open your heart to another. Good Luck in your search and hope that we are soon able to see pictures and stories.

Run free and sleep softly Ginger


----------

